# Too much milk?



## sjchason (Sep 12, 2008)

We just adopted out four ten-week old kittens within 2 days. Mother kitty was still letting them nurse, but not that much I thought. Now 6 days later her mammary glands are very full and even leaking a little. Is this normal? I have never raised any kittens so I don't know how soon to expect the lactation to stop and glands to return to normal or if this could be the sign of a problem.

Thanks for any experience you can share!

Jennifer


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you with this. I moved it to Breeding for you, you're more likely to get to get your answers here than in Health & Nutrition.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

I found this when I searched:

Typically, it takes about 10 days for the milk to dry up completely if she's separated from her kittens. However, I have seen it take 3 weeks.

I think there's a medicine you can get from a vet to help drying up too.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

The female usually dries up gradually. How fast depends on how much the kittens nurse. If you think she's in discomfort, massage the udders carefully. If they start to feel stiff and/or hot you need to contact a vet. The kittens will probably continue nursing for a few weeks more so she'll probably continue producing milk for some time.


----------



## sjchason (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help!!

I'll keep a close eye on her for the next few days and all should be well. Then I can have her spayed (she was a stray).


----------

